# Boat Sinks Fighting Marlin



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

http://billfishreport.com/billfish-report/boat-sinks-while-fighting-a-marlin/


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang! When you look at the pics, it looks like the marlin is dragging the boat.


----------

